# Cambiar cable de monitor AOC sobran cables



## spunko (Oct 2, 2008)

hola, a mi monitor AOC se le daño el cable y me decidi a cambiarlo. Compre un cable de monitor (q viene con los dos plugs macho) para asi cortarlo y empetarlo al del monitor, el problema es que el cable de mi monitor tiene mas cables que el que compre para repuesto y cambian algunos colores.

Como pueden ver el cable de mi monitor tiene 6 cables simples y tres dobles




en cambio el cable de repuesto solo tiene 4 simples




Es un problemon porque hay colores que cambian, como por ejemplo uno de los dobles es verde (repuesto) y el otro es plomo (AOC), aparte de los cables que faltan.

Podrian ayudarme a conectar cada uno de estos cables?
Muchas gracias..


----------



## Traviato (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola.

Lo primero es identificar cada hilo del cable viejo con el esquema de conexiones que hay en el enlace siguiente:

```
http://www.hardwarebook.información/VGA_%2815%29
```
Una vez identificados, tienes que "traducir" los colores y hacerlos corresponder con los del cable nuevo. Seguidamente, debes soldar los hilos en el orden adecuado.

Los cables que faltan no deben ser indispensables para el funcionamiento del monitor. lo más que puede pasar es que el software no identifique el modelo de monitor o algo así.

Saludos.


----------



## spunko (Oct 4, 2008)

gracias la pagina que me diste me ayudo un poco.

termine usando un multimetro para ver continuidad entre los cables y los pines, todo salio muy bien.. en este momento estoy usando mi monitor jejeje

saludos...


----------

